# Spring steelhead outing on the Au Sable, anyone interested?



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

For all of you east-side guys who can't or couldn't make the Ludington outing , or anyone who wants to go, would you be interested in an Au Sable river spring steelhead outing?
As most people know, this is the latest run in the lower pennisula, so we could have the dates after the Ludington outing. I'm not sure what dates you guys would be interested in, some help would be good, what do you think?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Heck Ya


I don't if I will beable to make it but I am def. interested. I have always wanted to go to a north eastern outing.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Lets look at some dates and see who is interested...
I will be up quite a bit in the coming weeks and months. Downstate Doug and I discussed this as a possibility at the last Meet n' Greet.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I was thinkin' maybe mid-late April, or maybe sometime in May. I'd prefer a time when there's good anounts of fish in there. But I don't want to wait till a time when everybody's steelheaded out(don't know how that could happen! ), but I think late April-early, mid May would be good.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sounds good


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Let me know when and I can probably make it!


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

I would be very interested. I fish the west side almost exclusively, so a change of scenery would be nice. I saw the later in the season the better. Keep us up to date.


nymph


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)




----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I was kind of thinking mid april, Come May i'll be trout fishing!!! Lets not make it the same weekend as the ludington outings though, I want to go to both!!!!! How about the weekend of April 12th or the 19th. The weekend of the 26th is the season opener and I will be trout fishing!!!!! Is this gonna be a weekend trip or just a day?


----------



## Ju30-30 (Mar 7, 2001)

We should hit up the High Banks the first weekend of May. I will be going for the elusive Turkey/Steelhead doubleheader. I have been trying for a couple of years now with no luck.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Heck, is there any way we can reserve the highbanks. With the amount of people from this site, we could all fish that area


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

April 12th or 19th sounds good to me, but than again early May will mean more fish, but it's what works out the best for everybody. The April dates will probably be a little early for bedding fish, but the holding fish are better biters anyway. I wouldn't mind meeting at the highbanks, but as soon as any fish appear on gravel, shoulder to shoulder, and bank to bank, so..... I was thinkin' maybe Rea road, than walking upto the gravel at the first bend below the dam to start. There's some nice runs around that gravel, and it shouldn't be to crowded, and if it is, it won't be like the highbanks! Everybody check your calander/schedule and see when ya got an opening. Should I post a poll of dates, then we'll pick the best, maybe these:

April 12

April 19

May 3

May 10

They're all weekend dates, so we'll have to deal with crowds, but as good as we all are, we shouldn't have a problem beatin' up on some Au Sable steel! I'll post the poll, let me know what you think!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm interested. If I don't have any family commitments on whatever weekend is picked, I'll be there. If the weather is decent I could bring my 14 ft'er and do a little trolling outside the piers.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

APRIL 19 IS THE SATURDAY BEFORE EASTER,THE LUTHERN CHURCH NORTH OF TOWN PUTS ON A GREAT EASTER EGG HUNT FOR MOM AND THE KIDS,FOR THOSE OF US COMING WITH A FAMILY.


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

ausable_steelhead,

I think you should start the poll for dates. Lets get some ideas for a good weekend and book this baby! As I said, I never fish the east side and would love to make the trip.


nymph


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Will do nymph!


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I would vote for the May date being its looking like a late spring. Where is rea road? My wife grew up in Mio and we havent herd of that road.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Go up river road to the dam store, than turn right, that's rea road, it's the road the dam's on.


----------

